# Ankle Holster



## Small Town Kid (Dec 27, 2009)

I just purchased an XD-40 Sub-Compact and I'm thinking of using an ankle holster for concealed carry. Anyone have any ideas on a good holster or ankle holsters in general?


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...I carried a Jframe Stainless Chief butt forward in a leather holster clipped to te inside of my boot for many years...about 1 1/2" below the top of the cowboy boot......kept the weight and rub off my ankle...grabbed it with my strong hand on the instep side...no slower than a true ankle holster which is SLOW...IF you can reach it at all...the two ankle holsters I tried sucked...ankle carry would be my LAST choice...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.

I agree with Sheepdog, ankle would be my last choice for my primary gun. For a BUG or if I spent 95% of my day sitting, maybe. But the lack of speed of draw and the weight of the gun (especaiily the size you're going to carry) would make me consider other carry options first.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Greetings.
I am not a big fan of the Ankle holsters. We have a couple guys here at work that carry them a LOT. We sit most of the day in the office, the draw while seated isn't to bad. I don't like the idea of trying to get to the gun on the move.

In times of need,it is better to have a gun on your ankle than at home in the safe. That being said, Galco does offer the Cop Ankle Band for the 3" XD.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

ankle holsters......tried them a few decades back and found them to be a royal pain in function. I'd rather carry the primary handgun and back-up handgun owb, iwb, fanny pack and/or pocket carry.

to me, ankle carry has way more negatives than advantages..........enough negatives to get you hurt.


----------



## Small Town Kid (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I think I'll look for some sort of inside the waistband holster instead.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Don Hume Leathergoods has been my favorite since the 70s...good customer service...reasonable prices....


----------

